# Tool Talk > Machines >  Maypole braiding machine - GIF

## Altair

Maypole braiding machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Hair braiding machine - GIF
metal hose braiding GIF
Cheese braiding machine - GIF

----------

lsb (Apr 3, 2020)

----------

